# Sölden im Sommer... wie ist das?



## Moonshaker (14. Mai 2015)

Hi, wir suchen für den Sommer ein neues Ziel in den Alpen, bisher Ischgl, Saalbach, Serfaus,... immer wieder in den 3 Revieren. Jetzt hab ich gesehn, dass Sölden viel für Biker getan hat. Ist Sölden aber vergleichbar mit den drei obigen Gebieten?
Wir suchen technische Abfahrten, keline DH geballere, wohl das was man heute Endurobiken nennt.


----------



## enforce (15. Mai 2015)

dann seit ihr in Sölden genau richtig. 5-6 offizielle Biketrails sind ausgeschildert, man kann selber treten oder alle mit den Bahnen erreichen. Seit heuer existiert auch eine vielversprechende Flowline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshaker (16. Mai 2015)

Hast du bestimmte tipps , die technisch schwer sind?

Bist du local?


----------



## wesone (16. Mai 2015)

Kleiner Unterschied ist, dass man die Bahnen nur einmal tgl. nutzen kann ( umsonst ).

Ansonsten sind Giggijoch und Gaislachkogel mit Seilbahnunterstüzung fahrbar, zu allen anderen Destinationen muss man selber strampeln aber es lohnt sich definitiv. Vor allem Abseits der Seilbahnen findet man jede Menge technische Trails.


----------



## rsem (16. Mai 2015)

Google mal Schnitzeljagd in sölden. Bei diesem Event werden die meisten guten trails genutzt. Es gibt auch vor oder hinter sölden geile trails.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (17. Mai 2015)

Und:


----------



## n4ppel (18. Mai 2015)

enforce schrieb:


> dann seit ihr in Sölden genau richtig. 5-6 offizielle Biketrails sind ausgeschildert, man kann selber treten oder alle mit den Bahnen erreichen. Seit heuer existiert auch eine vielversprechende Flowline.



5-6 ist etwas untertrieben

http://www.soelden.com/urlaub/files/SD/SO/singletrail_guide_soelden,method=render,prop=data.pdf

Je nach dem welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad man sucht.
War die letzten zwei Jahre dort und hatte immer meinen Spaß

Und wenn man nicht nur auf Biken aus ist kann man auch sehr gut zum rafting oder canyoning


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Mai 2015)

Stimmt alles. 
Sölden ist aber halt auch pure Industrie.

Müsste ich wählen, ginge ich nach Nauders.


----------



## piro92 (22. Mai 2015)

Ich war letztes Jahr mal kurz in Sölden, die Trails sind echt super und vorallem nicht zerballert von Downhillern. Ist noch ein echter Geheimtipp.
Habe vor vielleicht auch in diesen Sommer, spontan für ein paar Tage hinzufahren. 

Ist jemand so gegen Mitte - Ende Juli vor Ort?

Gruß


----------



## thorsten73 (23. Mai 2015)

unbedingt mit dem rad zur amberger hütte rauffahren. kann man super aus dem tal machen und noch einen gipfel mitnehmen. traum panorama da oben!


----------



## burki111 (23. Mai 2015)

und Forstautobahnen mit Millionen von Menschen, ausser man kann wirklich etwas mit S4-S5 anfangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofbiker (23. Mai 2015)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Stimmt alles.
> Sölden ist aber halt auch pure Industrie.
> 
> Müsste ich wählen, ginge ich nach Nauders.


Dieser Antwort  kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## wesone (26. Mai 2015)

burki111 schrieb:


> und Forstautobahnen mit Millionen von Menschen, ausser man kann wirklich etwas mit S4-S5 anfangen...



Gibt auch dort andere Möglichkeiten. Vent oder Gurgl z.B. sind gute Ausgangspunkte.
Von dort aus kann man ein paar schöne Hochtouren (einfach ein bissle weg von den Bahnen und schon passt wieder)in Angriff nehmen.
Aber ein bißchen technischer ist es stellenweise dort natürlich schon. Wer nur Flowtrails sucht, für den gibt es in der Tat bessere Ziele.


----------



## thorsten73 (26. Mai 2015)

wesone schrieb:


> Gibt auch dort andere Möglichkeiten. Vent oder Gurgl z.B. sind gute Ausgangspunkte.
> Von dort aus kann man ein paar schöne Hochtouren (einfach ein bissle weg von den Bahnen und schon passt wieder)in Angriff nehmen.
> Aber ein bißchen technischer ist es stellenweise dort natürlich schon. Wer nur Flowtrails sucht, für den gibt es in der Tat bessere Ziele.


absolut, kommt auch darauf an, was man vom mountainbiken per se erwartet. für mich z.b. spielt insbesondere auch das berg-erlebnis eine große rolle und ich schaue nicht immer direkt auf die abfahrt oder wähle mein gebiet deshalb aus. und da finde ich im ötztal viele schöne möglichkeiten. amberger hütte hatte ich ja schon mal gesagt, oder auch zur Langtalereckhütte ist ein schöner Weg - wenn man aus dem Skigebiet draußen ist. 
Ich war letztes jahr 3 tage im ötztal und es hat mir wirklich gut gefallen und ich war überrascht, wie schnell man dann doch von den liften etc. weg kommt.


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (26. Mai 2015)

Ich war vor zwei Jahren im Sommer dort (Tourenfahrer, der sogar sein Rennrad (!!) dabei hatte): Ich habe nur wenige Stellen gefunden, wo ich wirklich absteigen musste. Und ja:  Forstautobahnen gibt es: Sind sehr praktisch zum Hochfahren! Runter durch die Wälder hat mir meistens viel Spaß gemacht. Also die Alternative Forstautobahn - S4 kann ich nicht bestätigen.

Als Lift- und Shuttle-Verächter ist mir allerdings eines negativ aufgestoßen: Die Bergbahn bringt Leute zur Mittelstation, die sich im Tal mit einer Kur-Karte (?) umsonst ein "Fahrrad" ausleihen konnten. Dort sind die armen Schweine sich selbst überlassen. Dass das noch keine Toten gegeben hat, ist ein Wunder!


----------



## burki111 (26. Mai 2015)

Hi,
naja, mit S4-S5 habe ich mich auf die Möglichkeiten ab der Amberger Hütte bezogen (z.B. Schrankogel...) und glaub mir, ich kenne das Eck fast wie meine Westentasche.
Gruß
Burkhardt


----------



## McFussel (28. Mai 2015)

In das Tal hatte ich noch gar nicht rein geschaut! Danke für den Tip!  

Sieht nach einigen geilen Projekten aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_RR (29. Mai 2015)

burki111 schrieb:


> Hi,
> naja, mit S4-S5 habe ich mich auf die Möglichkeiten ab der Amberger Hütte bezogen (z.B. Schrankogel...) und glaub mir, ich kenne das Eck fast wie meine Westentasche.
> Gruß
> Burkhardt


Ist da oben nicht Radfahrverbot?


----------



## wesone (29. Mai 2015)

Bike_RR schrieb:


> Ist da oben nicht Radfahrverbot?


In Tirol ist überall Radfahrverbot. Außer es ist ausdrücklich erlaubt.


----------



## Bike_RR (29. Mai 2015)

wesone schrieb:


> In Tirol ist überall Radfahrverbot. Außer es ist ausdrücklich erlaubt.



Ich weiß. Aber da oben stand letztes Mal (vor ein paar Jahren) extra ein Schild mit Fahrverbot für Fahrräder mit der Drohung einer Anzeige.


----------



## mw.dd (29. Mai 2015)

Bike_RR schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Aber da oben stand letztes Mal (vor ein paar Jahren) extra ein Schild mit Fahrverbot für Fahrräder mit der Drohung einer Anzeige.



Das droht Dir in Österreich immer, wenn Du nicht auf einem ausdrücklich für das Radfahren freigegebenen Weg unterwegs bist.
Aber das Schild bedeutete wahrscheinlich "ganz dolle verboten"


----------



## joratrailbikers (25. Juli 2015)

Allein schon wegen der neuen Teäre Line lohnt sich Sölden, über 6 km flowige Abfahrt, sehr gut gemacht,
war noch mit meinem alten 2002er Fully da und Sohnemann mit seinem Hardtail, trotzdem hatten wir massig Spaß,
voll war es auch nicht, zumindest nicht Anfang Juli 2015, Liftkarten ab 12 Uhr kosten 20,- € für Erwachsene
und 10 € für Kids, fand ich ganz ok, wir wollen da auf jeden Fall nochmal hin... Geil auch die Fahrt auf den Tiefenbachgletscher mit dem Bus hoch...


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (27. Juli 2015)

joratrailbikers schrieb:


> Geil auch die Fahrt auf den Tiefenbachgletscher mit dem *Bus *hoch...


Wieso _das _denn? So eine Aussage in einem Mountainbike-Forum... Die Menschen heutzutage...


----------



## Alumini (27. Juli 2015)

Genau, dafür nimmt man gefälligst das Rennrad mit!


----------



## Moonshaker (27. Juli 2015)

So nächste woche gehts los nach Sölden, hat mir wer gute Touren (gerne auch technisch schwieriger zu fahren) außerhalb der Flowtrails?

gerne auch in .gpx


----------



## joratrailbikers (27. Juli 2015)

ist entspannter mit dem Bus, wenn Du drei Kinder hast, so wie ich, dann weißt Du was ich meine


----------



## wesone (27. Juli 2015)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> So nächste woche gehts los nach Sölden, hat mir wer gute Touren (gerne auch technisch schwieriger zu fahren) außerhalb der Flowtrails?gerne auch in .gpx



Schau mal rund um die Martin Busch Hütte und Vent auf die Wanderkarte ;-). Auch vom Timmelsjoch kann man wieder nach Sölden runter.

Aber S3 sollte man schon sehr sicher fahren können um dort wirklich Spaß zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonshaker (28. Juli 2015)

ne Kinder bleiben zu hause, kommt nur mein 301 mit.

Wieviel HM sind das zu treten?


----------



## roliK (28. Juli 2015)

Also Flowtrails gibts ja eh nur den einen, neu gebauten. Der Rest der Wege, die von den beiden Gondeln aus zu fahren sind, sind Naturtrails in verschiedenen Schwierigkeiten. Karte gibts hier aber vermutlich auch vor Ort an der Kassa: http://www.soelden.com/urlaub/files/SD/SO/singletrail_guide_soelden,method=render,prop=data.pdf


----------



## zEpHy2k (28. Juli 2015)

Kann hier jemand zufällig einen aktuellen Vergleich zwischen Sölden und Ischgl liefern? Wir suchen für einen 5-tägigen Bikeurlaub im August noch einen zweiten Ort neben Nauders. Bis jetzt hatten wir eher Ischgl im Visier, spricht im Vergleich dazu etwas für Sölden? Ziel ist es primär natürliche, sekundär gebaute Trails zu fahren, gerne Liftunterstützt, gegen eine 600-1000hm-Tagestour mit Liftunterstützung hätten wir allerdings auch nichts.


----------



## tiroler1973 (28. Juli 2015)

Damit du es schwieriger hast, werf ich dir noch Serfaus vor die Füße.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Juli 2015)

Wenn du schon in Nauders bist, dann werfe ich noch Livigno ein. Das Kaff selber ist zwar die Pest, aber sobald man (evtl. mit Liftunterstützung) aus dem Tal und über den Berg ist, hat man die tollsten einsamen Hochtäler mit tollen Trails! Die Tourenvielfalt ist riesig... Allerdings sind die Trails auch meist recht einfach.


----------



## Dunkler_Keiler (30. Juli 2015)

Moonshaker schrieb:


> Wieviel HM sind das zu treten?


1600 hm. Rennrad ist angemessen.


----------



## Foxi1988 (31. Juli 2015)

aber dann bist halt da oben mitm rennrad...mitm mountainbike gehts halt die trails runter


----------



## joratrailbikers (8. August 2015)

Yes, daher auch die Busalternative (viele haben Anhänger für Bikes in der Region, auch z. B. in Richtung Timmelsjoch), letztlich auch nur ´ne Aufstiegshilfe wie ein Lift und besser als unten bleiben.


----------



## Jobo21 (24. August 2015)

wesone schrieb:


> Kleiner Unterschied ist, dass man die Bahnen nur einmal tgl. nutzen kann ( umsonst ).
> 
> Ansonsten sind Giggijoch und Gaislachkogel mit Seilbahnunterstüzung fahrbar,



Hi,
Wie nur einmal täglich nutzbar? Ist das echt so?

Ich fahr morgen bis Donnerstag nach Sölden.
Hab vor die Gaislachkogelbahn paarmal zu nutzen um da oben die Trails abzugrasen.
Dh mindestens 3x hoch.
Jetzt finde ich jur keine Preisliste. Die Liste die ich gefunden hab war nur mit Berg UND Talfahrt.
Ausserdem gibts ja noch die Ötztal Card.
Die kostet für 3 Tage wohl 51€. Ist da Biketransport inkl? Steig da nicht so richtig durch.

Wär für bisschen Hilfe dankbar.

Gruss Franky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (24. August 2015)

Jobo21 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wie nur einmal täglich nutzbar? Ist das echt so?



Bis letzten September konnte man mit der Ötztalkarte jede Bahn einmal pro Tag umsonst nutzten (inkl. Bike).
Ansonsten gibt es z.B. auch Tageskarten zu kaufen ( kosten so um die 25 euro).
Außerden kann man mit der Karte umsonst ins Hallenbad in Sölden, 1x pro Woche in die Therme Längenfeld und die Busse im Ötztal kann man auch umsonst nutzten.

Dieses Jahr waren wir bisher nur ohne Bergbahn unterwegs, daher weiß ich nicht ob sich dieses Jahr was geändert hat, aber ein Anruf bei der Touristeninfo sollte helfen.


----------



## wartool (25. August 2015)

War bis vorgestern dort..
du kannst eine Art "Erweiterung" für deine Ötztalkarte kaufen.. kostet 19 Euro pro Tag - dann unendliche Nutzung der Bahn an diesem Tag!


----------



## Foxi1988 (25. August 2015)

und wartool...sölden war schon lohnenswert oder?
was sind die besten trails?

bin vlt nächste woche dort...


----------



## wartool (25. August 2015)

es kommt darauf an, auf was für ne Art  Trails du stehst...

war zum ersten mal dort und fand ALLES geil... von den gebauten und ausgeschilderten Trails bis zur (für mich) nur teilweisefahrbaren S3/S4 Nummer runter von den Gletschern. Es gibt dort einfach alles...

Die Leutz dort haben den Wegebau besser im Griff, als z.B. Latsch.. die Entwässern ihre Wege sinnvoller - somit weniger Auswaschung etc. finde ich.


----------



## Foxi1988 (26. August 2015)

mir gefallen sowohl gebaute trails als auch naturtrails.
gerne flowig, jedoch darfs auch mal ruppigere passagen geben.
vom gletscher runter...ist das die gletscherexpress tour mit abfahrt über die rotkogelhütte?


----------



## csigg (9. September 2015)

Hi,
ist von euch jemand schonmal vom Tiefenbachgletscher nach Sölden runter gefahren?
Den Trail nach Vent kenne ich, aber da gibts direkt runter auch einen Wanderweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildsau30 (9. September 2015)

Hi ich bin letztes Jahr den weg vom Tiefenbachgletscher nach Sölden runter hat Spass gemacht alpine fahrtechnick ist von Vorteil da einige Spitzkehren da sind


----------



## roliK (9. September 2015)

Du meinst über den Petznersee? Geht schon, zuerst von der Straße weg recht heftig steil bis zum See, danach geht ein sehr feiner Weg immer am Hang entlang bis zur Gaislachalm. Soll anscheinend auch bald ins offizielle Trailnetz aufgenommen werden.


----------



## csigg (9. September 2015)

HI,
viele Dank euch zwei!!
Der Trail sieht gut aus, muss ich auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren.
Das ist der, welcher direkt am Parkplatz losgeht Richtung Sölden, richtig?


----------



## roliK (10. September 2015)

Genau, aus dem Tunnel kommend in der Kehre vorm Parkplatz. Steht eh ein gelbes Schild dort.


----------



## Stobbelhopser (3. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
wir haben geplant dieses Jahr unseren Sommerurlaub in Sölden zu verbringen. 
Auch wenn die Beiträge hier schon ein paar Tage alt sind wollte ich mal fragen ob evtl. jemand ein paar Tipps bezüglich Unterkunft usw. hat.
Danke schonmal...


----------



## carlown (3. Februar 2016)

wir waren heuer im neu renovierten Bäckelar Wirt, und wir hatten echt eine gute Zeit dort, Lage ist nähe Seilbahn aber nicht genau im Ort, Preislich gut, und Ausstattung auch sehr gut! http://www.baeckelarwirt-soelden.at ... aber das ist ja wie immer sehr individuell!


----------



## wartool (3. Februar 2016)

hast ne PN


----------



## criscross (4. Februar 2016)

wartool schrieb:


> hast ne PN


kannst du mir das bitte auch per PN schicken ? plane meinen Urlaub auch in Sölden zu machen.
Danke


----------



## Deleted 30320 (5. Februar 2016)

Huhuuu,
mal ne Frage an die fexe die sich dort auskennen:
Gibt wohl nen Trail vom Gaislachkogel (Bergstation) runter, der wird wohl auch schon beworben. Aber irgendwiefinde ich den nicht so recht auf den Kartenwerken.
In der Kompass ist was drin was als Singletrail gekennzeichnet ist,(grün) aber da ist doch die Schotterabfahrt ( die auch bei der Schnitzeljagd runter gefahren wird ?)  oder ?
Geht der eigentliche Trail nicht in südliche Richtung ab ? ( rot gpunktet ) oder der in nordwestliche Richtung ? (rot gestrichelt)

Sind zur Schnitzeljagd da und haben ein zwei Tage Vorlauf wo wir was die Gegend erkunden wollen


----------



## Wildsau30 (6. Februar 2016)

Moin also die grüne Abfahrt ist die beworbene Abfahrt(Schotter mit ein paar Spielereien).Der Stieg unterhalb der Seilbahn ist der Normalweg auf den Gaislachkogel mit Seil Sicherung usw besser nicht fahren....und der letzte im Bunde ist ein Stieg runter zum Gaislachsee der ist fahrbar wenn man bisschen geübt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piro92 (6. Februar 2016)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, nehmen die bei der Gaislachkogel II keine Bikes mit.


----------



## Wildsau30 (6. Februar 2016)

Doch die nehmen Bikes mit einfach mal fragen bei mir kam es bisher nur einmal vor das ich nur bis zur mittelstation hoch konnte


----------



## Alumini (6. Februar 2016)

Bis zur Mittelstation bisher, auch im Sommer.


----------



## Wildsau30 (6. Februar 2016)

Ok war jetzt 2 Jahre nicht da aber sooo  toll ist es da oben jetzt auch nicht das man da runter muss ......


----------



## 0815p (6. Februar 2016)

die haben die letzten 2 jahre nur bikes bis zu mittelstation mit genommen, wegen bauarbeiten oben und den Lkw verkehr der die schotter strasse rauf u runter fährt.
der trail runter zum gaislachsee sollte man im august (ferienzeit) eher meiden, da sind sehr sehr viele wandersleut unterwegs


----------



## Deleted 30320 (7. Februar 2016)

Ok, dankefürdie Info @Wildsau30 
Wir werden wie gesagt Ende Juni da sein muss man eh mal schauen wie's da mit dem Schnee da oben aussieht.

Also laut der Website nimmt die Gaislachkogel II auch Biker mit, der Start der Schnitzeljagd ist ja auch da oben
http://www.soelden.com/urlaub/DE/SD...stiegshilfen/sommeraufstiegshilfen/index.html


----------



## Alumini (7. Februar 2016)

Hat sie ja auch bisher. Während der Umbauarbeiten aber nur bis zur Mitte. Im Sommer wieder bis oben. ;-)


----------



## stuk (10. Februar 2016)

abo für ne sommeralternative
Suchen noch etwas für 3-5 Tage Mitte Juni.
Sind vorher schon 14 Tage am Gardasee und möchten am Rückweg mal was neues ausprobieren (nach Vinchgau, Kirchberg,). Da dann schon ein paar HM in den Knochen stecken, wäre was schönes mit Liftunterstützung und nicht zu viel Geblocke ideal.
Alternative wäre wohl Saalbach.....
Für Tipps sind wir sehr dankbar


----------



## Deleted 30320 (11. Februar 2016)

Zu Saalbach:

Lifte ---------------------> Check !
Wenig verblocktes -----> Check !
Mussde aber mal Öffnungszeiten der Lifte checken, kann sich da drum drehen das noch nicht alle für den Sommerbetrieb offen haben.

Sölden k.A. da fahr ich selber erst im Juni mal gucken sieht aber nicht gerade "unverblockt" aus da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (11. Februar 2016)

die gebauten Trails in Sölden sind wenig blockig.
die Wanderwege usw rundum sind es schon  - mag aber sein, dass es andere gibt, die mir nur nicht bekannt sind, weil ich ja wegen des Geblockers hin fahre...


----------



## stuk (11. Februar 2016)

War vielleicht nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt....
geblocke geht schon aber nach 10tagen gardasee mit extremgeblocke ist ein wenig Urlaub hinterher schön.
letztes jahr waren wir nach dem lago noch zwei Wochen in finale. Das war perfekt. Kleine Anstiege oder shutteln und anspruchsvolle aber fahrbare trails.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (12. Februar 2016)

Hat denn mal jemand den Pfad vom Tiefenbachferner vorbei am Petznersee zur Gaislachalm versucht ?
Ist das fahrbar ? S3 ?S4 ? S5 ?


----------



## wartool (12. Februar 2016)

Ja..  Zumindest der Großteil ist fahrbar.  Es gibt ab und an zu stufige Gegenanstiege.  Und mir persönlich war die ein,  oder andere Stelle abwärts auch zu krass.  Bin aber auch kein Harald  Philipp. 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## wartool (12. Februar 2016)

Ist nicht ausgesetzt..  Deshalb würde ich s3 sagen..  Bin da aber auch kein Guru. 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## roliK (13. Februar 2016)

S3 würd ich auch sagen, zumindest der obere Teil bis zum See. Danach wirds ein wenig zahmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2016)

Super, Danke ! S3 ist noch ok je nach absturzgefahr, geh da lieber auch 1xmehr auf Nummer sicher als 1x im K-Haus oder unter den Radieschen zu landen


----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2016)

ich denk du meinst den weg hier, wenn ja dann glaub ich auch s3, vereinzelt aweng schwerer


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Februar 2016)

peter metz schrieb:


> ich denk du meinst den weg hier, wenn ja dann glaub ich auch s3, vereinzelt aweng schwerer



Genau scheint ja der Weg zu sein wenn das bei 1:33 der PetznerSee ist, scheint ja son ausgetrocknetes Teil zu sein.
Sieht gut aus 

Das hier auch in Sölden ? Vielleicht vom Gaislachkogel über Gaislachsee runter ? Sieht auch super aus 

Müssen wir nur hoffen das wir ein wenig Glück mit Schneelage und Wetter haben 

Danke jedenfalls


----------



## 0815p (13. Februar 2016)

is zwar auch sölden, aber ned zum geislachsee runter


----------



## wesone (14. Februar 2016)

> ich denk du meinst den weg hier, wenn ja dann glaub ich auch s3, vereinzelt aweng schwerer



Wobei man dazu sagen sollte, das die S3 Stellen hauptsächlich ganz oben am Weg zu finden sind und der restliche Teil deutlich einfacher zu fahren ist.


----------



## fehlfokus (14. Februar 2016)

Ich war im letzten Sommer das erste Mal in Sölden und habe ein paar Bike-Impressionen (Bilder, Video, GPS) auf dem Blog hinterlassen, wen es interessiert:

http://fehlfokus.com/mountainbike/teaere-line-4622/
http://fehlfokus.com/mountainbike/der-oetzi-war-trailbuilder-4580/

Ich denke dort wird sich die nächsten Jahre noch mächtig was tun. Allerdings habe ich von einigen Seiten schon gehört das es Sölden nicht ganz so ernst mit der Nachhaltigkeit in Bezug auf Einklang von Mensch und Natur meint. Was davon dran ist, vermag ich nicht einzuschätzen oder zu bewerten.


----------



## wartool (14. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich sehe,  was die unternehmen und an den Berghängen für den Skizirkus tun..  Kann ich das sogar glauben... 

Gesendet von meinem PLK-L01 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Februar 2016)

fehlfokus schrieb:


> Ich war im letzten Sommer das erste Mal in Sölden und habe ein paar Bike-Impressionen (Bilder, Video, GPS) auf dem Blog hinterlassen, wen es interessiert:
> 
> http://fehlfokus.com/mountainbike/teaere-line-4622/
> http://fehlfokus.com/mountainbike/der-oetzi-war-trailbuilder-4580/
> ...




Das sieht doch gut aus  gut beschrieben macht schonmal Laune
Übrigends geiles stanton


----------



## fehlfokus (14. Februar 2016)

Danke . Ja, war wirklich gut dort, die Infrastruktur ist zwar nicht ganz so bikemäßig durchgeplant wie Saalbach/Hinterglemm, aber die Trails sind dafür einfach schöner, waldiger und aktuell noch nicht so zerfahren. Die Teäre-Line ist absolut genial (lässt sich auch hervorragend mit einem Enduro-HT fahren), aber nach 1–2 Tagen ist dann auch der Reiz vorbei und man sucht sich wieder "richtige" Trails. Wissen sollte man, dass die meisten Trails "shared" angelegt sind, d.h. Wanderer und Biker müssen sich die Pfade teilen, was bei mir aber ganz gut funktionierte solange alle freundlich waren. Und in den steilen Sektionen in den abgelegeneren Bereichen war kein einziger Wanderer und man konnte es laufen lassen.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Februar 2016)

Rücksichtnahme versteht sich von selbst 
Mag das auch lieder auf "Naturbelassenen" Trails unterwegs zu sein als auf den Retorten Strecken. Bin jetzt auch kein Bikepark nutzer,Saalbach/leogang fand ich mal ganz ok aber immerwäre das nichts für mich. Bin auch kein Flieger.
Denek das wir da in Sölden schon besser aufgehoben sind bei dem was man so sieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roliK (14. Februar 2016)

Es gibt von den Verantwortlichen dort die Aussage, Sölden zum "Whistler der Alpen" machen zu wollen. Denke also, daß sich in den nächsten Jahren dort noch einiges bewegen wird.


----------



## fehlfokus (14. Februar 2016)

Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, neben der Teäre entsteht (oder ist schon fertig?) ja eine mächtige DH-Jumpline. Leider ist Sölden selbst, meiner Meinung nach, eher ein 70er Jahre Skiort, da gibt es auch mächtig Handlungsbedarf.


----------



## TheGoOn (28. Februar 2016)

Die Teäre Line ist schon amüsant aber noch 2 Abfahrten braucht man doch auch wieder was anderes 
Die Singletrails sind super. Wir gehen diese jahr zur Schnitzeljagt, da bin ich sehr gespannt drauf. Vorallem wollen wir mal die Trails am Gletscher erkunden. Kann mir jemand verraten welcher da gut ist bzw ob es da eigentlich welche gibt.

Die neue Line müsste schon fertig sein. Irgendwo hab ich dazu mal einen Bericht gelesen. Oder sie wird erst noch geöffnet.


----------



## Mekkra (28. Februar 2016)

Ist Sölden Anfang April schon Biketauglich?


----------



## killerpellet (28. Februar 2016)

Nein, dann ist noch tiefer Winter und die Lifte laufen teilweise noch für die Skifahrer


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Februar 2016)

Mekkra schrieb:


> Ist Sölden Anfang April schon Biketauglich?


Selbst Anfang Juni, kann da noch Schnee liegen.
Letztes Jahr hatten wir noch am 27.06. am Gaislachkogl auf 3040m Neuschnee.


----------



## Mekkra (28. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Antworten, hatte nur mal in einem MTB-Magazin irgendwas von Tirol, April, kurze Hosen gelesen, kann aber gut sein das ich da was durcheinander gebracht habe. Dann verschiebe ich das lieber auf August


----------



## H-P (29. Februar 2016)

Mekkra schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten, hatte nur mal in einem MTB-Magazin irgendwas von Tirol, April, kurze Hosen gelesen, kann aber gut sein das ich da was durcheinander gebracht habe. Dann verschiebe ich das lieber auf August



Das würde dann eher auf den Vinschgau zutreffen.


----------



## rs780 (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

hab hier im Forum schon einige tolle Touren Tipps bekommen und auch schon in Sölden ausprobiert.
Besonders die technischen Trails interessieren mich.

Dieses Jahr solls erneut nach Sölden gehen und unteranderem die ein oder andere Biketour auf oder über einen höheren Gipfel. Hab auch schon gelesen dass der Aufstieg zum Schwarzkogel mit dem Bike zwar beschwerlich aber möglich ist.  Jedoch nur mit Rückweg über die Aufstiegsroute nach Sölden.

Würde gerne eine Tour in Sölden starten die über den Kamm ins Pollestal und dann nach Huben führt.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Pfad vom Schwarzkogel ins Pollestal?
Ist der fahrbar oder zum Teil fahrbar bis zur Talsohle?
Vielleicht kennt auch jemand ein Video oder hat Bilder?

Oder gibt’s ne alternative mit dem Bike über den Kamm ins Pollestal? Vielleicht über den Polleskogel? 

Meist findet man ja von allem irgendwas. In diesem Fall leider nicht. Hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

Schon im Voraus vielen Dank ans Forum auch für die bereits veröffentlichten Tipps.

Gruß

Rouven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

